# ICS FAQ



## Roblovesbox (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I would start a small FAQ to help some of the people who are having problems finding information in the other threads. If anything is missing or wrong let me know and I'll add it in/fix it.

*What is ADB/ How do I do ADB Commands?*

Here is a thread in XDA explaining about ADB: http://forum.xda-dev...674&postcount=1

*What is the newest version of ICS?*

1209_Merge.zip - http://bit.ly/vxXwCm

Teamhacksung ICS build - http://rootzwiki.com...cinate-build-1/

*Where can I get CMSettings for ICS?*

http://dl.dropbox.co.../CMSettings.apk

*How do I install the CMSettings.APK once I have it?*

-Put the apk on your sdcard
-Open root explorer (or your root file manager of choice) and copy the apk on your sdcard, then navigate to the /system/app directory
-hit the Mount R/W button
-Use root explorer (or your root file manager of choice) and copy the apk to the /system/app directory
-Change permissions to:

[x] [x] [o]​[x] [o] [o]​[x] [o] [o]​-Reboot​
*ADB isn't working what happened?*

You need the Nexus S drivers, they can be found here: http://developer.and...dk/win-usb.html

*Nandroid back ups are not working!?*

(answer taken from Droidstyle)

Here is the fix if your on v3
To fix this is assuming you did not change the folder names and let Clockworkmod create them.*
Code:Checking MD5 sums...
MD5 mismatch!
- Plug your phone to the computer
- Open a Terminal and type:
Code:adb devices
adb shell
# cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/2011-06-29.20.22.53
# rm nandroid.md5 (Probably will fail - for me, the file was never there to begin with...this is fine)
# md5sum *img > nandroid.md5
# exit
****Make sure you change "2011-06-29.20.22.53" to the name of your backup folder*****
- Re-run the restore and everything should be fine.

You will most likely need the Nexus S ADB drivers to accomplish this. 

I know there is a lot more questions that were answered...I tried to grab the ones is saw most frequently. If I missed anything, should have gave someone credit, or anything else let me know and I'll fix this post.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Might want to update as that's not the newest version anymore.


----------



## Roblovesbox (Dec 2, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Might want to update as that's not the newest version anymore.


I'm guessing you mean the TSM version, if so I updated.


----------



## drnihili (Aug 9, 2011)

Roblovesbox said:


> I'm guessing you mean the TSM version, if so I updated.


It's not TSM, it's teamhacksung.


----------

